# Anxiety & Mikes Tapes



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Has anyone had any success with Mikes tapes relieving Anxiety?????I am seeing a hypno guy at stanford, but soon my insurance stops covering him and the hour commute is killing me...let me know!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Spider, the answer is yes to anxiety relief as well as IBS relief! I also took hypnotherapy from a very good Psychologist/Phd and it helped the anxiety but not the IBS as it was not gut specific as Mike's tape are! Many members have found that whether they are using Mike's tapes or they took the medicine Lotronex before it was removed, if the IBS subsides the anxiety,worrying and panic/phobia reduces also. I'm not saying the IBS "causes" the anxiety but the tapes must work on the same subconcious mechanisms. Maybe Mike, Eric or Marilyn will weigh-in to give you more research facts! Good luck, Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Spider, Norb is correct. the IBS program does address anxiety as part of the IBS. Your subconscious mind does know how to sort it all out... being anxious on a general level is a viscous cycle when having IBS... you have an IBS attack, so you become anxious about it, then worry if you will have another, which in turn becomes a cycle. The program does address that. Mike also has a separate anxiety recording, but if you have IBS, the IBS audio program will cover both the IBS and anxiety. The anxiety recording is similar,but only two sessions,and it does NOT address IBS at all, so if you do in fact have IBS, the IBS program is your best bet.Look on some of the success threads, and you will see how many individuals had their anxiety problems addressed along with the IBS...Hope this answers your concerns... Take care.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

All good answers.







This is part of the negative feedback loop it breaks with IBS."Stress and anxiety are thought to be the main factors that make the problem worse. Although abdominal pain may be triggered by emotional stress, the symptoms of IBS usally result from the improper functioning of the intestinal tract. The emotional responce may also set up a vicious cycle: "Stress/emotional upset>physical discomfort> stress/emotional upset" which is characteristic of IBS."to learn more on all this read this thread. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic&f=1&t=025521


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

I totally know what you are talking about. All of my doctors (and there have been alot) have said, "it seems your anxiety is a ''what came first the chicken or the egg" case" I never had anxiety EVER until I started having stomach problems. But did the anxiety cause the stomach problems or vice versa??? Do I care at this point, a year and 1/2 later? I just want it to end. i am sick of the diagnostic testing with no answers. Anyway, Norb thanks for your suggestions (and the book suggestion you sent me). I will let you know how it pans out.


----------

